# Oil pressure line



## Need_another_tractor (2 mo ago)

I have had this Massey Ferguson 275, for probably 12 years. When I traded for it, none of the gauges worked and I have not fixed them. Yesterday my oil pressure line started leaking. Am I missing something or can I just block off this line and continue to use the tractor or does it have to be replaced? 

Probably a stupid question, but would appreciate anyone's thoughts.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If you haven't been using the oil pressure gauge, just go ahead and plug the line what difference would it make.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!!, you will know when the engine oil is low.


----------



## Need_another_tractor (2 mo ago)

Sort of what I thought LouNY, thanks. Since that one hasn't worked I have a really good habit in place to check the level before starting.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Need_another_tractor, welcome to the forum!

I believe you have a pressure switch just before the gauge?
It should look something like this:










The switch is needed because it cuts out the electrical charging when the engine is off, and during cranking/starting the engine. When the oil pressure is up, the switch closes and the alternator starts charging.

If you want to block the oil pressure line, you have to do that after the switch, otherwise you will not get the battery charged.


----------



## Need_another_tractor (2 mo ago)

Hacke said:


> Hi Need_another_tractor, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I believe you have a pressure switch just before the gauge?
> It should look something like this:
> ...


Thanks!! I will just replace everything. I just wanted to make sure I could run it a little, just enough to get it back down the road. Probably looking at a 30 minute drive. Not fun taking it apart not near my shop. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Need_another_tractor said:


> Thanks!! I will just replace everything. I just wanted to make sure I could run it a little, just enough to get it back down the road. Probably looking at a 30 minute drive. Not fun taking it apart not near my shop.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I see, a short drive without charging would not do any harm. If you want charging, you can connect together the two wires at the switch. Just remember to disconnect them when the engine is turned off, otherwise the battery will slowly be drained through the regulator. That is why there is a switch.

Happy wrenching!


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

The oil pressure gauge is the only mechanical gauge on the tractor. On a diesel there is a T just under the gauge, the oil line goes in one leg, the gauge in the other, and a oil pressure activated switch in the third. That switch is what activates the rest of the gauges and the alternator. On a gas the oil pressure gauge is still the only mechanical gauge but the rest are activated by the key switch.
The only thing the battery is needed is for starting or lights. So if you can start the tractor and don't need light you should be able to plug the oil pressure line and get home without issue.
Some of the later tractor replaced the steel line with a rubber hose because the steel was breaking from vibration.
Go at www.agcopartsbooks.com and you can lookup parts.
Go at www.agcopubs.com you can purchase original operators, parts, and service manuals. FYI the service "assembly" just includes a high price binder The packet is the same just without the binder.
Hope this is a help----at least a little.


----------

